# Pikeville TN



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Southern Pullers Association
May 27th & 28th 
Pikeville, TN
Contacts:
Eddie & Sandra Falin 423-447-2558
Troy & Lisa Brown 423-744-7043
Show Information 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Hey Oldfort have you ever heard of powers pits r us kennels in Harriman TN.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The name is vaguely familiar but Im almost certain I have run across them. I know where Harriman is quite well. Do they have a site?


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Yeah there website is powerspitsruskennel.com check out titus I have a pup off of him he's one of the best blues I've ever seen very smart with a great temperment.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a reminder show is this weekend if anyone can make it!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well finally got everyone bathed and groomed and ready for the show. Fed them this morning and took up water about 7pm. Im going to try to get Rebel to weigh in at 55lbs. Im sure it wont be a problem, its just one pound. Got the van loaded and just sitting here waiting on tomarrow. Pics are soon to follow.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well Rebel did it. He managed to pull out a first!!! (no pun intended) He ALMOST had most weight pulled per body pound out of all the dogs 55lbs and over. He pulled 45.05% of his body weight and the dog that beat him pulled 45.54% of his body weight but all in all I was very pleased with him as this was his 4th show. He out pulled his dad so I was proud of him. Also the AC quit in the building so it was VERY HOT which affected the dogs.Here are some pictures, sorry for the quality but the camera is sucking!

Warming up..









Getting down to business


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

the winning pull










It felt soo good!!!


----------

